# Sound control?



## straightpiez (Feb 4, 2009)

My wife just opened a hair salon of which I have attached a pic. The acoustics are HORRIBLE, for everything from talking on the phone to the sound system (4 Paradigm Mini Monitors).

Any ideas on how to control the echos and get this place under control? The ceilings are 20', straight to the roof deck.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

just an idea but pretty major cost is a drop ceiling.....sorry that's all i got.


----------



## straightpiez (Feb 4, 2009)

The desire for no drop ceiling is how we got into this mess..


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, you could do a "baffled" ceiling. I experienced this design recently and was impressed with the results. I will look around for examples online when I get home. What it basically would be is mounting panels in a configuration that would absorb the waves but also diffuse a little bit. It can look very nice when finished. The big benefit visually is that you still get to keep a lot of the height but also hide some of the roof. It looks like a nice salon and I don't think the roof should be the ceiling. Just my two cents. I will look for some examples and post them tonight if I find some.

-Matt


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

you could some standing panels and place them strategically.

i've built these panels for someones home studio before.

Build a frame out of 2x2's then put mass loaded vinyl on one side and another frame of 2x2's over that so you basically have a frame built out of 2x4's but there is a layer of MLV right in the middle.

Over the MLV put some open celled foam, then fill the frame with cotton batting or polyfill. Paint the 2x4's and cover it all with grill cloth or burlap. 

Place a few of these strategically, maybe 1 near the phone area, and a couple against large walls.


----------

